# Tragic accident with horse and cart.....



## attheponies (20 June 2011)

Just heard on the local news about an awful accident with a horse and cart at a show nr Bury St Edmunds.  Absolutely awful for all concerned and sincere condolences to the family of the lady who has since sadly died.


----------



## attheponies (20 June 2011)

Sorry, just found this thread also on NL (need to go to Specsavers).


----------



## millhouse (20 June 2011)

Yes it is very sad.  May she rest in peace.


----------



## mon (20 June 2011)

My sincere condolences to all involved what a tragic accident


----------



## LisW (20 June 2011)

We were there at the fair & left literally just before this happened. A friend of ours was injured, but had minor injuries - the shock was worse than anything. A greyhound also apparently got badly hurt when it got trapped in the carriage wheel.
The horse was a stunning Breton - so no lightweight!
All really horrible.


----------



## georgiesmum (21 June 2011)

Absolute tragic accident, i know the family of the victim. RIP!!


----------



## Cuffey (21 June 2011)

http://www.eadt.co.uk/news/bury_st_...s_named_1_927057?forgotpassword=&action=login

Very very sad and frightening for all concerned

Just reading the news article begs the questions/thoughts

Why was horse tethered?
Was he being supervised?
Was he not very young for the responsibility of being alone (ie not in a pair)at a busy event?
The forbidden words on here--a French Rescue!


----------



## mrussell (21 June 2011)

Cuffey said:



http://www.eadt.co.uk/news/bury_st_...s_named_1_927057?forgotpassword=&action=login

Very very sad and frightening for all concerned

Just reading the news article begs the questions/thoughts

Why was horse tethered?
Was he being supervised?
Was he not very young for the responsibility of being alone (ie not in a pair)at a busy event?
The forbidden words on here--a French Rescue!
		
Click to expand...

I went through a similar thought process last night -

The company are experienced with Carriage rides and the horse in question, whilst young, had been with them since September of last year and had already been doing tours of the Town, proving to be calm and unflappable. Its a small family firm and I can imagine they are pretty much destroyed by the whole dreadful accident.  Just weeks before the Country Fair they were posting about their excitement at having rescued Lucas and what a wonderful new life they would be giving him. Their dreams went with the life of that poor lady.  Dreadful for all concerned. Just dreadful.


----------



## Rollin (24 June 2011)

I don't think age is necessarily relevant.  I have a CB mare who as a 3yo  took to long reins as if she had been born in them and a Shagya mare who is a very experienced driving horse who cannot bear to have a long rein near her hocks.

A terrible accident so sorry for poor lady and her family.


----------



## Dovorian (24 June 2011)

How is the poor dog which was run over?


----------



## Dirtymare (24 June 2011)

Dovorian said:



			How is the poor dog which was run over?
		
Click to expand...

The dog was ok, just needed sticthes according to the local newspaper.


----------



## niagaraduval (25 June 2011)

Very sad and scary, having a YO that drives his MASSIVE mare I have been out with him in his cart several times and it scares me to death, there are often accidents with carts when we go to shows. I think you have to be very very brave to drive a horse on a competition level.


----------



## Rollin (25 June 2011)

niagaraduval said:



			Very sad and scary, having a YO that drives his MASSIVE mare I have been out with him in his cart several times and it scares me to death, there are often accidents with carts when we go to shows. I think you have to be very very brave to drive a horse on a competition level.
		
Click to expand...

So True - was the Duke of E in his 80's when tipped out of a Marathon cart?

Driving a sensible horse on a quiet lane with green hedgerows and birds singing is heaven on earth.


----------

